#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Tetanus - Auffrischen oder ganz neu? >

## Grottenolm

Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage. 
Am Sonntag wurde ich von meiner Katze gebissen. Da meine letzte Tetanusimpfung mindestens 12 Jahre her ist, bin ich zum Arzt gefahren, der mir eine entsprechende Impfung gegeben hat (Tetanus-Diphterie-Kombi). Er meinte, da meine letzte Impfung schon so lange her ist, müsse ich in 4 Wochen noch eine Impfung machen und in 12 Monaten ebenfalls eine.
Da nicht nur meine Tetanus so lange her ist, sondern auch alles andere, war ich heute noch beim Hausarzt. Er hat mich gegen Polio und FSME geimpft (hätte hier nicht auch noch eine Röteln-Impfung kommen müssen? Hatte als Kind nur die Windpocken). Als ich ihn auf die Tetanus-Impfung ansprach meinte er, wenn ich als Kind grundimmunisiert worden wäre, würde die Impfung vom Sonntag für die nächsten 10 Jahre reichen. Also ich denke schon, dass ich grundimmunisiert bin (Impfbuch liegt bei meiner im Urlaub befindlichen Mutter), werden doch an sich alle Kinder, oder? 
Aber was stimmt denn nun? Muss ich noch nachimpfen oder reicht die eine Impfung? Bin 28 Jahre alt und hatte meine letzten Impfungen (Tetanus, Diphterie, Polio, Röteln) irgendwann zwischen 14 und 16 Jahren. Bin weiblich. 
Zusätzlich hab ich dann noch eine Frage. Nach der Tetanusimpfung (Oberarm) tat mir der ganze Arm weh - ist wohl normal so weit ich weiss? Die FSME-Impfung habe ich ins Gesäß bekommen (rechts) weil mein Oberarm von der Tetanus noch dick ist. Die Polio-Impfung habe ich in den linken Oberarm bekommen.
Jetzt tun mir beide Beine weh (das rechte allerdings stärker als das linke). Oberschenkel, Knie und ein bisschen die Waden, als käme ich gerade vom Sport. War zwar heute zu Fuß unterwegs, aber eigentlich nicht derartig viel, dass meine Beine jetzt einen Grund hätten, müde zu sein. 
Wäre für eine Antwort sehr dankbar  :Smiley:

----------


## dreamchaser

Wenn man einmal grundimmunisiert wurde, dann reichen Auffrischungsimpfungen. Ggf. kann man, da die neue Impfung ja ca. 10 Tage braucht bis sie ihren höchsten Schutz entwickelt, noch eine andere Impfung zugeben, die direkt die Antikörper beinhaltet. Aber in deinem Falle reicht eigentlich die normale Auffrischung.
Tetanus, Diphterie, Polio, Hepatitis B sollten alles 10 Jahre aufgefrischt werden, Hepatitis B ggf. früher nach Titer. Röteln wird normalerweise im Jegendalter nochmals nachgeimpft, damit hat man eigentlich einen Titer, der im Falle einer Schwangerschaft schützt (in diesem Fall sind Röteln gefährlich, sonst nicht so sehr). Wenn eine Schwangerschaft geplant ist, kann man vorher den Titer der Röteln bestimmen lassen und ggf. wird dann nochmal geimpft.
Bezüglich der Schmerzen nach der Impfung: der Impfstoff muss ja als Fremdstoff vom Körper abgebaut werden und es entsteht eine Entzündungsreaktion. Deshalb tun die Muskeln weh. Das geht aber wieder vorbei, in der Regel ist das nicht sonderlich schlimm.

----------


## Grottenolm

Ja gerade wegen Röteln wunderte ich mich. Er fragte mich nach Hepatitis B und ich meinte wenn er das empfiehlt ok.. dann hat er nach Röteln gefragt, und ich sagte, das hätte ich mit 14 gekriegt. Vielleicht haben wir da aneinander vorbeigeredet? Sollte ich auf diesen beiden Impfungen bestehen? Ich plane zwar keine Schwangerschaft, hätte aber auch nichts dagegen, wenns passiert. 
Ansonsten vielen Dank für die Aufklärung bezüglich der Auffrischung un meinem Bein  :Smiley:

----------


## dreamchaser

Man kann sowohl bei Hepatitis als auch bei Röteln den Titer bestimmen. Wenn der noch hoch genug ist, dann brauchst du keine Auffrischung.

----------


## spokes

mir sagte der Hausarzt, das man Polio nicht mehr impfen braucht :Huh?:

----------


## dreamchaser

Bei Polio gehen die Meinungen etwas auseinander. Man impft ganz sicher nicht mehr die Schluckimpfung, aber es gibt jetzt auch Totimpfstoff. Besonders wenn man reist kann man Polio noch bekommen (ist nicht ausgerottet) und auch wieder zu uns einschleppen. 
Ich persönlich lasse mich impfen, auch gegen Polio, denn man ist ja nicht nur für sich selbst,sondern auch für andere verantwortlich (zumal ich gerne reise). Für Polio ist nach der STIKO noch eine Auffrischung vor dem18.Lj. vorgesehen, danach nur noch nach Bedarf. 
Siehe auch hier: http://www.rki.de/cln_091/nn_1493664...pfkalender.pdf

----------


## spokes

aah, ok. 
Mich wunderte es halt gerade nur. Der Amtsarzt [Einstellung in den Schuldienst[Hauptschule]] und Hausarzt waren zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten (aber im gleichen Monat) der Meinung: Polio muss nicht. Nur der Rest (Keuchhusten, Masern [da ist es unklar, ob ich es hatte] und Hepatitis [ok, das meinte nur der Amtsarzt] sollte ich machen.

----------


## Muschel

Ich habe vor 2 Wochen eine Vierfach-Impfung bekommen vom Gyn, da war auch Polio dabei sowie Tetantus, Diphterie und Keuchhusten. Meine letzte TD-Impfung lag aber 11 Jahre zurück, eine Auffrischung reicht aus, so hab ich das auch mal gelernt vor einigen Jahren auf einer Impffortbildung.  
Wobei manche Impfungen bzw. Auffrischungen von Arzt zu Arzt unterschiedlich gehandhabt werden.  
LG, Andrea

----------

